# post your collection?!



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

ok after reading the HOW MANY IS TOO MANY thread, i thought it would be a good idea to see what everyone has got, and what they want in there collection.. 

ill go first

GOT

brachypelma smithi
brachypelma boehmi x2 - juvey
avicularia versicolor x2 - 1 sling 1 juvey
avicularia purpurea x2 - sling
avicularia geroldi
Avicularia Avicularia x2 - AF / SA
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - AF
Citharischius crawshayi - Juvey
Poecilotheria Regalis - Large Sling
Poecilotheria Rufliata - Large Sling
Poecilotheria Formosa - SAF
Holothele Incei - Sling
Psalmopoeus Irminia - sling
Hadrurus Arizonensis - 1.1 Poss gravid Female.

WANT

Poecilotheria Metallica
Grammostola Aureostriata
Avicularia Minatrix
Monocentropus balfouri 

About it for now


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

this is what i have im not wanting anything else just YET 

2 Grennbottle blue
2 mexican red knee's
2 mexican bloodleg
3 mexican fire leg
1 peru purple pink toe
1 chile beutiful
1 salmon pink birdeater
1 costa rican blue front
1 costa rican zebra
1 cobolt blue


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

theres a lass called layla ... she has over 300 inverts..

can u imagine her trying to post her collection LOL


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

she must have them written down somewhere !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

A.seemani
B.smithi
B.vagans
B.albops
G.rosea
P.murinus
H.longipes
H.lividum
T.blondi
L.parahybana
C.crawshayi
P.irminia
C.cyanopubescans
P.regalis
P.pederseni
A.versicolor
A.avic
H.maculata
P.cambridgei

Scorps
P.imperator 
P.cavimanus
Bothriurus sp_._ "Talca"

Mantis
orchid mantis
indian violin mantis


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

*pop* Up she appears and posts her collection!:whistling2:Lost count atm, I think I have forgotten some too :yeahright:

1.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes 
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma moderatum 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff orange 

0.1.0 Augacephalus junodi

0.1.0 Avicularia metallica (green) 
0.1.0 Avicularia laeta 
0.1.0 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.0 Avicularia sp. aurantiaca 
0.1.0 Avicularia sp. Guyana
2.0.0 Avicularia versicolor

1.2.0 Bonnetina rudloffi

1.1.1 Brachypelma albiceps 
0.2.4 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha 
1.2.0 Brachypelma auratum 
0.2.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni 
1.3.0 Brachypelma boehmei 
2.1.2 Brachypelma emilia 
0.1.0 'Brachypelma epicureanum' 
1.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.1.1 Brachypelma schroederi 
2.2.0 Brachypelma smithi - 1 female mated,1 mature male
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Brachypelma verdezi 

1.1.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus

0.2.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.1.0 Cyclosternum sp. Machalla 

0.1.5 Cyriocosmus elegans -1 female mated
0.0.4 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus sp Bolivia 

2.3.2 Cyriopagopus schioedtei - 1 mature male 1 female mated
2.2.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue - 1 mature male 1 females mated

0.0.1 Cyrtopholis ramsi

0.1.0 Encyocratella olivacea - female mated

1.1.0 Ephebopus murinus - 1 mature male 1 mated female
0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens

0.0.1 Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. pulcherrimaklaasi
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. red
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. yellow

3.3.0 Grammostola aureostriata (paraguay form) 
2.0.0 'Grammostola mollicoma' 
1.2.0 Grammostola pulchra 
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 
1.2.0 Grammostola rosea RCF - 1 mature male 2 females mated

0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma hainanum 
0.2.0 Haplopelma lividum - 2 females mated
1.1.0 Haplopelma longipes 
0.2.0 Haplopelma minax 
0.0.1 'Haplopelma robustum'
1.1.0 Haplopelma schmidti 

0.1.0 Hemiercus inflatus 

0.2.70 Heteroscodra maculata 

1.3.4 Heterothele villosella

1.1.5 Holothele incei - 1 mature male
0.1.0 Holothele sp. Tachira - female mated

0.2.0 Lampropelma sp. Borneo

0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana

0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri 

1.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas 
0.1.0 Metriopelma sp. ledezmae 
0.0.2 Metriopelma sp. Barinus 
0.0.2 Metriopelma sp. Carabobo 

1.4.3 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 
1.1.2 Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui

0.1.3 Orphnaecus sp. Mambucal
0.1.2 Orphnaecus sp. Philippines
0.1.0 Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay - with egg sack

0.1.0 Pamphobeteus antinous 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ornatus 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

0.1.0 Phlogius crassipes

0.1.11 Plesiophrictus sp. India

3.2.0 Poecilotheria fasciata - 1 fem mated
3.2.0 Poecilotheria formosa - 2 fem mated 
3.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica 
1.2.0 Poecilotheria miranda 
3.2.0 Poecilotheria ornata 
0.0.10 Poecilotheria pederseni 
1.3.0 Poecilotheria regalis - 1 mature male-2 females mated
1.1.6 Poecilotheria rufilata - 1 mature male
0.2.0 Poecilotheria striata - 2 females mated
3.1.2 Poecilotheria subfusca - 1 fem mated 
0.0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

0.1.3 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
1.2.4 Psalmopoeus irminia - 1 female mated
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher-mature male

0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus RCF

0.0.1 Selenobrachys philippinus

0.1.0 Selenocosmia dichromata
0.1.4 Selenocosmia peerboomi
0.1.0 Selenocosmia sp. Sumatra

0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis - female mated

1.4.35? Yamia sp. koh samui - 2 fems mated- 2 egg sacks

0.1.0 Unidentified species Uruguay poss. Homoeomma uruguayense

Other inverts:
Scorpions:
0.0.2 Hetremetrus spinifer
Nemesiidae
0.0.1 Acanthogonatus francki
Cockroaches
0.0.12? Therea grandjeani 
0.0.?? Pycnoscelus surinamensis


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hehe, that all you own Layla?:rotfl:
Think you still have room for more tho! lol


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Cam :Na_Na_Na_Na:,after the inverts there is the 2 huskies, a panther chameleon, 10 snakes(5 more soon), 4 leos, 7 Cresties, Fish, 7 ferrets and about 20 odd mice! :bash::crazy::eek4: hellllllp


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

ma collection will seem ribbish compared to others :lol:

2 dogs, 1 black terrier cross and a yorkshire terrier (Tammy and Ellie)
1 rabbit, (tutsey)
2 guinea pigs (grace and gizmo)
1 classic corn, (guss)
1 snow corn, hopfully green blotch (Spirit)
1 Amel corn (Montana)


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Its invert collections they were asking about sweetie but I think your collection is fab!


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

have loads of animals but will just post my inverts.

1 x a.geniculata
1 x b.smithi
6 x b.albopilosa
2 x g.rosea
1 x b.boehmei
2 x c.nhandu
1 x a.bicoloratum
2 x a.avicularia
1 x b emilia

1 x hierodula membranacea
1 x p.imperator.


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

bloody hell layla!! bet you have a whole room floor to ceiling with spids 

good collections guys!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Layla said:


> *pop* Up she appears and posts her collection!:whistling2:Lost count atm, I think I have forgotten some too :yeahright:
> 
> 1.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
> ...


thats one hell of a collection


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

poshweiller said:


> 2 x c.nhandu


C .nhandu? Dya mean Nhandu chromatus or Nhandu colloratovillosus.



joe0709 said:


> thats one hell of a collection


Yup, prob be better if you didnt quote a whole page of info lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Layla said:


> *pop* Up she appears and posts her collection!:whistling2:Lost count atm, I think I have forgotten some too :yeahright:
> 
> heya petal pop... not seen u in a whiley...
> 
> :2thumb: thumbs up for posting your collection x


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

sparkle said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > *pop* Up she appears and posts her collection!:whistling2:Lost count atm, I think I have forgotten some too :yeahright:
> ...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

mines only little, theres a few in the classifieds that I'm looking at too.

P regalis
N coloratovilosum
G rosea
A semannii
L parahybana
H lividum


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

*takes a deep breath* here goes:
1 tub of crickets,
4 tubs locusts
7 tubs mealworms
2 tubs waxworms


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

They are all spideylings, but...

A. seemani
B. albopilosum
B. emilia
B. ruhnui
B. vagans
G. aureostriata
H. lividium
L. parahybana
N. coloratovillosus
N. chromatus

Tomorrow I should be getting
A. metallica
P. irminia


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I have 

0.1.0 Grammostola rosea - adult

and the following slings

0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Wanted

0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus

I'm in too minds about the C. fimbratus. We saw one in leeds and loved it but they are probably quite aggressive and quick. Will it be too much? I'm very very tempted 'cos virginia cheeseman has some slings in at the moment! Also I'm expecting another snake in a fortnight. decisions decisions


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

This is what i've collected in 13 months 

0.1.0 Aphonopelma caniceps
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff Orange"
0.0.2 Avicularia sp. "Guyana"
0.0.2 Avicularia bicegoi
0.0.2 Avicularia laeta
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Avicularia amazonica
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.3 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.3 Citharischius crawshayi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.3 Ephebopus rufescens
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Euathlus truculentus
0.1.2 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.4 Heteroscorda maculata
0.1.5 Haplopelma lividum
0.1.0 Haplopelma minax
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.0.2 Iridopelma sp. "Recife"
0.0.2 Iridopelma hursutum
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu colloratovillosus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius latipes
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas

Mantis:

0.1.0 Hierodula membranacea


I can't remember off the top of my head if i have any more lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

0.0.628 _Tegenaria duellica_


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Becky said:


> This is what i've collected in 13 months
> 
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff Orange"


Ooh I have one of these 2. Did have 2 but sold one. Where did you get yours Becky?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

God, I thought I had a big collection until I read Layla's list *goes in corner and sulks*


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Meko said:


> 0.0.628 _Tegenaria duellica_


I have loads of these as well


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Layla said:


> Ooh I have one of these 2. Did have 2 but sold one. Where did you get yours Becky?


 
I got mine off of a guy on BTS bulletin boards called Larry Dams. He was selling a load of spids off... i got the caniceps and the flagstaff orange off of him. He had a female anax aswell but i missed it  Mines subadult and she's gorgeous!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Meko said:


> 0.0.628 _Tegenaria duellica_


Lol, i actually had to do a search to find out what these are.:crazy:


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

Layla said:


> C .nhandu? Dya mean Nhandu chromatus or Nhandu colloratovillosus.
> 
> 
> sorry not on here very often now,its chromatus!


----------



## CC-UK (Sep 18, 2007)

*Spider List – **5/11/2007**.*​ 

Mexican Red Rump (_Brachypelma Vagans) _1 Adult 5 Slings
Curly Hair (_Brachypelma Albopilosum) _2 Adult 2 Juvenile
Mexican Red Knee (_Brahcypelma Smithi) _1 Sub Adult
Mexican Red Leg (_Brahcypelma Emila) _1 Sub Adult
Mexican Flame Knee (_Brachypelma Auratum) _1 Adult
Mexican Beauty (_Brachypelma Bohemi) _2 Adults

Giant Columbian Red Leg _(Megaphobema Robustum) _1 Adult

Chili Rose _(Grammostola Rosea) _1 Adult
Chaco Golden Knee _(Grammostola Aureostriata)_ 1 Juvenile

Pinktoe _(Avicularia Avicularia) _1 Adult

White Stripped Birdeater _(Nhandu Chromatus)_ 1 Sub Adult
Brazilian Giant Blonde _(Nhandu Vulpinus)_ 1 Juvenile

Giant Black & White _(Acanthoscurria Brocklehursti)_ 1 Juvenile
Giant White Knee _(Acanthoscurria Geniculata)_ 1 Juvenile
Argentinean Black Rump _(Acanthoscurria Sternalis)_ 1 Adult
Brazilian Orange Banded _(Acanthoscurria Juruenicola)_ 1 Juvenile 

Costa Rican Zebra _(Aphonopelma Seemani)_ 1 Sub Adult

Burst Horned Baboon _(Ceratogyrus Bechuanicus)_ 1 Sub Adult
Orange Ursambara Baboon _(Pterinochilus Murinus)_ 1 Sub Adult
Togo Starburst Baboon _(Heteroscrodra Maculata)_ 1 Juvenile

Green Bottle Blue _(Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescen)_ 1 Juvenile

Golden Earth Tiger _(Haplopelma Schmidti)_ 1 Sub Adult
Cobalt Blue _(Haplopelma Lividum)_ 1 Sling

Bahia Scarlet _( Lasiodora Klugi)_ 1 Sub Adult
Salmon Pink Birdeater _(Lasiodora Parahybana)_ 1 S/A, 1 Juvenile, 1 Sling

Trinidad Chevron _(Psalmopoeus Cambridgei)_ 1 Juvenile
Venezuela Suntiger _(Psalmopoeus Irminia)_ 1 Juvenile

Blue Fang Skeleton _(Ephebopus Cyanognathus)_ 1 Juvenile

Chilean Copper _(Paraphysa Scrofa)_ 1 Sub Adult

Notre De Sandander _(Holotheli sp.) _1 Sub Adult

Would love some more Holotheli genus :mrgreen:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL compared to some people on here my T collection is non existant :icon_redface:
anyway i have 
0.1 Brachypelma smithi 
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Hysterocrates gigas
also i have 0.2 Archispirostreptus gigas (African giant millipedes)


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice collection everyone


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Becky said:


> I got mine off of a guy on BTS bulletin boards called Larry Dams. He was selling a load of spids off... i got the caniceps and the flagstaff orange off of him. He had a female anax aswell but i missed it  Mines subadult and she's gorgeous!


Aaah I got some stuffs of Larry many moons ago!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

here goes, my collection. feast your eyes on this!

1x Chile rose
1x Hondurian curly hair. 

:rotfl:

had A LOT more but my brother has them now, he has hundreds of Ts and is about to start breeding.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

UPDATED:

1.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes 
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma moderatum 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff orange 

0.1.1 Augacephalus junodi

1.1.0 Avicularia fasciculata
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica (green) 
0.1.0 Avicularia laeta 
0.1.0 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.0 Avicularia sp. Guyana
2.0.0 Avicularia versicolor

1.2.0 Bonnetina rudloffi

2.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps 
1.4. Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha 
1.2.0 Brachypelma auratum 
0.2.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni 
1.3.0 Brachypelma boehmei 
2.3.0 Brachypelma emilia 
0.1.0 'Brachypelma epicureanum' 
1.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi 
1.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi 
2.2.0 Brachypelma smithi - 1 female mated,1 mature male
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Brachypelma verdezi 

0.0.3 Chilobrachys andersoni
1.2.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus

0.2.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.1.0 Cyclosternum sp. Machalla 

0.1.4 Cyriocosmus elegans 
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.2.0 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi 1 fem mated

0.3.80 Cyriopagopus schioedtei - 1 female mated
1.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue - 1 mature male 1 females mated

0.0.1 Cyrtopholis ramsi

0.2.0 Encyocratella olivacea - female mated

0.1.20 Ephebopus murinus
0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens

0.1.0 Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. pulcherrimaklaasi
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. red
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. yellow

0.1.0 Grammostola actaeon
3.3.0 Grammostola aureostriata (paraguay form) 
1.0.0 'Grammostola mollicoma' 
2.2.0 Grammostola pulchra 
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 
1.2.0 Grammostola rosea RCF - 1 mature male 2 females mated

0.0.2 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma hainanum 
0.2.0 Haplopelma lividum - 2 females mated
1.1.0 Haplopelma longipes 
0.2.0 Haplopelma minax 
0.4.0 'Haplopelma robustum'
1.1.0 Haplopelma schmidti 

0.1.0 Hemiercus inflatus 

0.2.0 Heteroscodra maculata 

1.2.3 Heterothele villosella

2.1.0 Holothele incei 
0.1.0 Holothele sp. Tachira 

0.2.0 Lampropelma sp. Borneo

0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana

1.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas 

0.1.0 Metriopelma sp. ledezmae 
0.0.2 Metriopelma sp. Barinus 
0.0.2 Metriopelma sp. Carabobo 
0.0.2 Metriopelma sp. Estado trujillo

0.0.1 Monocentropus balfori

1.4.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis-1 fem with sack
1.1.0 Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui

0.1.3 Orphnaecus sp. Mambucal
1.1.0 Orphnaecus sp. Philippines
0.1.0 Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay 

0.1.0 Pamphobeteus antinous 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ornatus 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma 
0.2.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

0.1.0 Phlogius crassipes

0.1.4 Plesiophrictus sp. India

1.2.0 Poecilotheria fasciata - 1 fem mated
1.2.0 Poecilotheria formosa 
3.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica 
1.2.0 Poecilotheria miranda 
1.2.0 Poecilotheria ornata 
0.0.10 Poecilotheria pederseni 
0.2.0 Poecilotheria regalis - 1 female mated
0.0.3 Poecilotheria rufilata 
0.2.0 Poecilotheria striata - 1 female mated
3.0.2 Poecilotheria subfusca 
1.0.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

1.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
1.2.4 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.0.5 Psalmopoeus reduncus

1.1.1 Selenobrachys philippinus

0.1.0 Selenocosmia dichromata
0.1.2 Selenocosmia peerboomi
0.1.0 Selenocosmia sp. Sumatra

0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis 

1.4.10 Yamia sp. koh samui - 1 fem mated
0.1.0 Unidentified species Uruguay poss. Homoeomma uruguayense
0.1.0 Unidentidied species poss. Coreniocnemis valida

Other inverts:
Scorpions:
0.0.2 Hetremetrus spinifer
Nemesiidae
0.0.1 Acanthogonatus francki
Cockroaches
0.0.12? Therea grandjeani 
0.0.?? Pycnoscelus surinamensis


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Layla said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> 1.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
> ...


OH MY DAYS!! :eek4:


----------



## crabbysticks (Nov 24, 2007)

How do you keep up with the care and feeding of all those Layla - OMG I'd never get anything done!!


Want list

Mexican Red Knee sub adult/adult
Mexican Red Rump sub adult/adult
Green Bottle Blue sub adult/adult
and any more t's that I spot on this forum and like the look of!!!
Water Dragon
More Leopard Geckos
Fire Bellied Toads


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

mine are all in my sig


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine are as follows

0.0.11 A. fasciculata
0.0.1 A. sp Guyana
0.0.1 Avic sp
0.0.5 A. versicolor
1.0.2 A. sp Peru purple
0.1.1 A. bicegoi
0.0.2 A. sp Amazonica
0.0.1 A. purpurea
0.0.2 A. cf purpurea
0.0.2 A. azuraklaasi
0.0.1 A. metallica
0.0.1 A. braunshauseni

1.0.0 B. smithi
0.0.1 Brachy sp?
0.1.0 B. emilia
0.1.0 B boehmei
0.0.1 B. albiceps
0.0.1 B. shroederi

0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens

0.0.2 G. pulchra
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
1.0.0 G. iheringi
0.0.1 G. rosea

0.0.1 A. geniculata

0.0.3 L. polycuspulatus

0.0.1 L. parahybana

0.0.1 H. lividum

0.0.10 P. cambridgei

0.0.1 P. miranda

0.0.1 T. apophysis


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

one huge spider in the garage! :whistling2:


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

ok heres ours

Got

A.geniculata
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia isla margerita
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma smithi x3
Brachypelma vagans x11
Brachypelma boehmi
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma emilia x2
Brachypelma annitha
Chilobrachy's burmensis
Cyclostemum fasciatum
Cyriopagopoeus sp x2
C.cyaneopubescens
C.fiimbriatus
E. truculentis
Eucratus pachypus
Eupalaestrus campustratus
Ephobupos cyanognathus
Hommeoma sp
Grammostola aureostriata 
Grammostola rosea
Grammostola rosea ( red form )
Lasiodora parahybanaa 
Metriopelm sp
Megaphobema robustum
Nandhu colloratovilosum
Nebo barking spider
Paraphysa scrofa
Phormictopus atricromatis
P. cancerides
P. regalis
P.fasciata
P.murinus
P.striata 
Psalmopoeus reduncas
Psalmopoeus cambridgi
Pterinochilus lugardi
Peocilotheria pederseni
Theraphosa apophysis
Therphosa blondi
X. imannis
Gorygella sp x2


And 6 more waiting to arrive.

Want

Anything of interest not on my list lol.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

My husband works shifts and has 4 days off at a time so he looks after the bigger ones, I look after Brachys and slings mainly. Ive got a lot of other animals on top of that I look after also.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

V mine V


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

when i did my first post in here i only had a chili

but now ive got

0.0.2 flower mantis
0.1.0 asian forest scorpion
0.0.4 chili roses
0.0.1 chile beautiful
0.0.2 trinidad chevron
0.0.1 gbb
0.0.1 pink toe
0.0.1 pink foot goliath


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

1 Chinese Mantis ooth is all I have at the moment:lol2:. But I will be expanding soon:twisted:. I'm getting some P. Ocellata today :mf_dribble:. I want a T but my mum hates them and I doubt I would be able to touch it at first:lol2:.


----------

